# Flamenco



## JeremyRodriguez5544998 (Feb 17, 2015)

Can't find any flamenco players on these threads. If you play this style, reply with a link to a video! Flamenco is my favorite finger picking style by far above all others! XD


----------



## chopeth (Feb 17, 2015)

JeremyRodriguez5544998 said:


> Can't find any flamenco players on these threads. If you play this style, reply with a link to a video! Flamenco is my favorite finger picking style by far above all others! XD



Well, not a style but a genre itself, but I agree, the coolest picking approach.


----------



## Dyingsea (Feb 18, 2015)

Ive spent most of the past two years playing a heavy amount of flamenco and not picking up my electrics much. As mentioned above flamenco really shouldnt be thought of in terms of picking technique or even guitar. Its really its own art form with a ton if depth to it from cante to baile to guitar to palmas to cajon just to name a few things.


----------



## JeremyRodriguez5544998 (Feb 20, 2015)

Bad wording on my part! Obviously it is a genre all on its own. You're right in saying that it's a whole world of guitar playing on its own. The technique is so much different from other finger picking techniques. 

As far as sound goes, it has this indescribable sound that just makes you feel like nothing else can make you feel!


----------



## chopeth (Feb 21, 2015)

JeremyRodriguez5544998 said:


> Bad wording on my part! Obviously it is a genre all on its own. You're right in saying that it's a whole world of guitar playing on its own. The technique is so much different from other finger picking techniques.
> 
> As far as sound goes, it has this indescribable sound that just makes you feel like nothing else can make you feel!



Flamenco is one of these styles you cannot properly learn from books, but anyway, if you want to try, the best I found is Manuel Granados' approach, look for his materials, they are very good, simple and gradual.


----------



## JeremyRodriguez5544998 (Feb 24, 2015)

Thank you very much! I will definitely have to check that out. Learning anything from books really is kind of lame though. Lessons from an amazing teacher is always the best way to go.


----------



## Dutchbooked (Apr 19, 2015)

Ruben Diaz youtube channel is incredible
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKpQh6AeQaU1t6XE_G5jAeA

He seriously must have 50-100 hours of flamenco lessons at this point and his playing absolutely rips. 

My fav is where he shows you how not to accompany cante. It is a great point but I love his "wrong" playing here.


----------



## FRETPICK (Apr 20, 2015)

It's not very often you come across someone who's father studied with Segovia. Prof Diaz.


----------



## Dyingsea (Apr 21, 2015)

Take Rubens lessons and commentary with a grain of salt. He's a guitar salesman for Andalucian guitars (which is why he puts down other guitars) and has embellished quite a bit about being a "professor" and being a Paco De Lucia disciple etc. IMO he's like the Tom Hess of the flamenco world, he has an agenda behind all the talk and videos not all of which is truthful.


----------



## FRETPICK (Apr 21, 2015)

Dyingsea said:


> he has an agenda behind all the talk and videos not all of which is truthful.



?


----------



## DXL (Apr 21, 2015)

Big fan of the Gypsy Kings


----------



## Dutchbooked (Apr 21, 2015)

Dyingsea said:


> Take Rubens lessons and commentary with a grain of salt. He's a guitar salesman for Andalucian guitars (which is why he puts down other guitars) and has embellished quite a bit about being a "professor" and being a Paco De Lucia disciple etc. IMO he's like the Tom Hess of the flamenco world, he has an agenda behind all the talk and videos not all of which is truthful.




I have heard something like this before but I could honestly care less.
To me is sounds like a bunch of bull.... by people with an axe to grind.
Either way he has hundreds of hours of free lessons and is an awesome player so who gives a ..... 
Probably the same people who would think it is wrong for a white guy to even bother trying to play their "sacred" music.


----------



## chopeth (Apr 22, 2015)

if you like more eclectic modern flamenco, try to learn this song. Vicente amigo is a fabulous guitarrist, the best after De Lucia y Tomatito imo.


----------



## Dyingsea (Apr 22, 2015)

Dutchbooked said:


> I have heard something like this before but I could honestly care less.
> To me is sounds like a bunch of bull.... by people with an axe to grind.
> Either way he has hundreds of hours of free lessons and is an awesome player so who gives a .....
> Probably the same people who would think it is wrong for a white guy to even bother trying to play their "sacred" music.



Not saying he doesn't put a lot of resources out there for lessons which can't be appreciated. However do a little searching around and it's not hard to find the truth about this guy and his rhetoric also tells the tale.


----------



## FRETPICK (Apr 23, 2015)

Sounds like 2015 Truth In Accordions.


----------



## ElRay (Apr 23, 2015)

A couple of semi-random comments:

There's a "compas" metronome out there that I can't re-find (yet) that handles the different non-equal beats for several (¿essentially all?) different styles. It used a "clock" face to map-out the beats and seemed as straight forward as possible to me at the time.

We (my daughter & I) have this in the queue, but she's getting ready for her "Book 1" graduation, so we've had to focus on her regular pieces. We've got the Juan Book/CD and her instructor's been slowly introducing rasgueados and strumming.

She's been listening to the Flamenco CD's we have, but she may get "sidetracked" because her guitar and her sister's flute teachers have been playing Tango Duets, and the Al DiMeola (hahaha auto correct changed that to: Demerol) have been getting more playing time lately. Nice to be able to "complain" about Flamenco vs. Tango issues with an 8-yr old.


----------



## celticelk (Apr 23, 2015)

ElRay said:


> There's a "compas" metronome out there that I can't re-find (yet) that handles the different non-equal beats for several (¿essentially all?) different styles. It used a "clock" face to map-out the beats and seemed as straight forward as possible to me at the time.



Ravenna Flamenco


----------



## Low Baller (Apr 23, 2015)

Dutchbooked said:


> Probably the same people who would think it is wrong for a white guy to even bother trying to play their "sacred" music.



Have you experienced people thinking it's wrong for a white person to play flamenco? Personally IME I never caught any flak for being a gringo and playing flamenco. Actually all the Hispanic people I played with were actually flattered I admire their culture and music and more than happy to share their knowledge. If you approach any genre of music with respect, pay your dues, and play it well or try your best too (I am not saying you don't I am sure you play well and have respect for it) the people who play the here will be happy to see their music reach different demographics. But I guess if some white boy just sloppily runs their fingers and slaps their guitar and says "Hey I play flamenco!" I can see a flamenco player shaking their head. Every genre hates posers especially flamenco is so historical and a focal point in Latino culture.

I have been playing guitar ten years played many genres jazz to funk to metal etc. I have been playing flamenco maybe six months and it is like starting over. I learned years ago some flamenco esque techniques for bass (my first instrument) which helps some...just some. Amazing genre it has so many different variations and interpretations more than any other genre IMO. The sounds is rich, and unique.


----------



## ElRay (Apr 23, 2015)

celticelk said:


> Ravenna Flamenco



This is cool. Bookmarked. 

I was actually thinking of an App. I don't remember if it was on the Android or iOS side of the house.

Ray

EDIT:  they actually have two 1-Star difficulty tabs.


----------



## chopeth (Apr 24, 2015)

Low Baller said:


> flamenco is so historical and a focal point in *Latino *culture..



The right term is "Spanish"


----------



## FRETPICK (Apr 24, 2015)

If memory serves me correct Mr Martone knows a thing or two about Flamenco.


----------



## Dyingsea (Apr 24, 2015)

ElRay said:


> A couple of semi-random comments:
> 
> There's a "compas" metronome out there that I can't re-find (yet) that handles the different non-equal beats for several (¿essentially all?) different styles. It used a "clock" face to map-out the beats and seemed as straight forward as possible to me at the time.



My advice is too not get too reliant on metronomes. They have their place but it's more of a feeling within the Palo almost like you feel the "swing" in Jazz if that makes sense.


----------

